# Sewing machine cleaning/repairing



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

What is the going price for machine cleaning?
What is the going price for machine cleaning and repair (not including parts)?

Is this usually a set fee or a per hour charge? 
Thanks in advance, Feather


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

A cleaning is usually the price of one-hour maintenance. If they find something, then it is a whole new ballgame. Here in the Midwest, it runs from $69.95 to $89.95. It all depends on your machine. There are other machine repair shops that may charge less. Just make sure if you have an electronic machine, they are using the special pad that grounds the machine while they are working on it.  Good Luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My big machine the latest cleaning was about $70 or so.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Here it ranges between $70 and $125.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I wanted to touch base with this.

Quoted: 2 machines checked in at shop for $180
Promised: Fri to Mon (3 days)

Actual: 2 machines nothing wrong, no parts, they upcharged to $265
Instead of 3 days it was a week and a half
reasons for the upcharge, dirty (lol I cleaned them before I sent them for a cleaning and adjusting)

I just thought $90/piece was high and the upcharge was a rip off. No parts needed, no repairs. Midwest

I need to find a better shop. I could have mailed them out and back for the upcharges.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Local Singer store has a sign that says $39.99 for cleaning and adjusting. 
Wish he worked on machines other than Singers and Jukis.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Somehow I missed this the first time around, but dang, you all are paying a fortune! I don't know if I should mention what I pay or not, I might just get banned for it. 

I pay $35 for a cleaning and sometimes he will even run a special for $25. The last time I took two machines in for cleanings, new cases, check for any damages and a new foot pedal and it was something like $140(can't remember exactly).


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

TerryinWV, if I could find prices like that, I'd happily drive it down or ship it there and back the next time.

I have bernina, singers, and elna. I know some shops work on only some brands, some for electronic machines, some regular machines, some for sergers, and some do scissors sharpening.

It would be great to find a good shop for each state and province too.

I wish we had a web source for locations and types of repair shops. If anyone comes across something like that, please share. Thank you everyone for helping out here. ~Feather

PS. Scissors sharpening and repair around here is expensive. I found this: http://www.gingher.com/pages/repair-and-maintenance/4/
For gingher scissors only, sharpening and repair is only $8 per pair, plus shipping them there by UPS or Fedex.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ouch! Those prices got me. Here in our area we only have two shops that work on the machines currently. Joe has been teaching himself to work on the machines as well. One of our locals charges $65 for cleaning and adjusting to start and I believe that is w/o parts. The other guy I am not sure what he is currently charging. He used to put adds with coupons for around $50 for cleaning and adjusting. 
Joe recently cleaned and adjusted a machine for a coworker of mine and only charged her $35 plus plus the lube and oil we got for her. Total came to $50. Maybe we need to rethink our prices. LOL 


Elaine


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Feather, My guy works on all kinds of machines and has been for 30+ years. If you want his number just let me know. He and his wife are super and I'm sure they'd work with you on shipping and such.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> Feather, My guy works on all kinds of machines and has been for 30+ years. If you want his number just let me know. He and his wife are super and I'm sure they'd work with you on shipping and such.


Terri, thank you for that sweetness. In a year or so, I'll need to have it looked at again maybe, I so appreciate your kindness. You'll probably hear from me in a year or so and you'll say, who is this person. I have a long memory. I appreciate knowing quality people. ~Feather


----------

